
16 programming languages you need to know in 2016 - kevindeasis
https://medium.com/@kevindeasis/16-programming-languages-you-need-to-know-in-2016-ced155514b4c#.fakn6ytn6
======
bzbg
The title could be more _16 PL Kevin de Asis likes_. For example it didn't
include Nim, but Nim is one of the more popular open source PL on GH. Crystal
is also rising, even if the buzz generated in 2015 can be false buzz (like the
buzz generated by GO 3/4 years ago). ALso the place of Matlab in this list is
questionable. It's globally not used in programming, execpt in some niche, for
example, DSP filter design...but in a general way you don't "need" it.

